# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  ماهي مصداقيه شركه AvaFx ياريت اللي يجاوب يكون عن تجربه شخصيه مع إثبتات الدفع  هذا القسم برعاية    بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## Teranoz

السلام عليكم
أرجو المساعده وأريد معرفه كل شئ عن شركه أفا إف إكس AvaFX وما هي مصداقيتها ومن يتعامل معها أرجو منه الرد مع إثباتات للدفع حديثه مع حبي وإحترامي لكم

----------


## forexplus

عليكم السلام 
اذا تشوف شركه بالغرب اهرب للشرق 
ابتعد عنها

----------


## Teranoz

> عليكم السلام 
> اذا تشوف شركه بالغرب اهرب للشرق 
> ابتعد عنها

 *طب وحضرتك إيه هي الشركات المسجله عالميا ومضمونه جداااا ويمكنني التداول فيها بدون قلق ياريت لو تكتبلي مجموعه من الشركات وتقولي أفضلهم*

----------


## Teranoz

*ياريت كل اللي إتعامل مع الشركه شخصيا يقول رأيو واللي بيتعامل مع شركه أحسن وتم سحب الأموال وتكون شركات موثوق فيها ياريت يقول عليه وشكرا للجميع*

----------


## forexplus

> *ياريت كل اللي إتعامل مع الشركه شخصيا يقول رأيو واللي بيتعامل مع شركه أحسن وتم سحب الأموال وتكون شركات موثوق فيها ياريت يقول عليه وشكرا للجميع*

 فكسول لهم دعم هنا 
+
fxdd 
+
 دوتشه بنك 
+
mig 
+
انتربانك 
في كثير شركات محترمه 
ايضا راس المال يلعب دور مثلا شركة دوتشه بنك وميج اقل مبلغ 5000 $ 
بصراحه لم اجرب سابق وليس لدي اثبات دفع 
بس هذه شركات مشهوره جدا بسوق الفوركس وسمعتهم طيبه 
في شركات اخرى بس مافيها حساب اسلامي للاسف 
بالتوفيق  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Teranoz

*أنا عايز شركات تانيه يوجد بها إيداعات 250 دولار مثلا غير فكسول وشركه Fxdd في شكاوي منها*

----------


## hunlion

> *أنا عايز شركات تانيه يوجد بها إيداعات 250 دولار مثلا غير فكسول وشركه Fxdd في شكاوي منها*

 السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
لقد طرحت موضوع الشركة من قبل و لم أجد ردا لأن أغلب الأعضاء لم يجربوها و لهذا قررت فتح حساب و معهم كلمت الدعم و مما رأيته أنهم يملكون دعم رائع سريع التجاوب و لكني لم أودع لحد الآن 
و إذا أردت شركات أخري 
fxsol  250$
aaafx 250$
alpari uk 200$

----------


## shehade

شركه avafx من شركات التداول الاولى في العالم .. انا شخصيا تعاملت معهم ولم يحصل معي اي مشاكل وهي من أفضل 5 شركات فوركس  
1  Markets  
2  AVAFX
3  FXCM   
4  eToro  
5  UFXMarkets  
شركة avafx مسجلة في جزر العذراء البريطانية  وموجوده في ايرلاندا .. واالشي لمنييح انووو العملاء معك طول الوقت ...  
وتقدم AvaFX عروضاً خاصة وصفقات للمتداولين الجدد منها خفض مبلغ الإيداع الأدنى، ومكافآت خاصة حسب 
 طريقة الدفع المتفق عليها أو إضافة المبلغ النقدي لحسابك بعد الإيداع الأول.   
تستخدم AvaFX منصات تداول يطلق عليها Ava Trader والتي تتيح للمستخدمين الفرصة للتداول السريع في سوق الفوركس .. 
ارجو ان اكون قد افدتكم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Iraqi for ever

> شركه avafx من شركات التداول الاولى في العالم .. انا شخصيا تعاملت معهم ولم يحصل معي اي مشاكل وهي من أفضل 5 شركات فوركس  
> 1  Markets  
> 2  AVAFX
> 3  FXCM   
> 4  eToro  
> 5  UFXMarkets  
> شركة avafx مسجلة في جزر العذراء البريطانية  وموجوده في ايرلاندا .. واالشي لمنييح انووو العملاء معك طول الوقت ...  
> وتقدم AvaFX عروضاً خاصة وصفقات للمتداولين الجدد منها خفض مبلغ الإيداع الأدنى، ومكافآت خاصة حسب 
>  طريقة الدفع المتفق عليها أو إضافة المبلغ النقدي لحسابك بعد الإيداع الأول.   
> ...

 يا عيني أنا أشك في مصداقيتك أنت بصراحة !!!!!

----------

